# Best Sticks



## TallAdam85 (Jul 18, 2003)

Hello People I just want to hear wear you get your sticks from? How much they cost and why you like them


----------



## Cuentada (Jul 18, 2003)

i get mine from bloodsport.com at an avg. of $20/pair. 
Nick's a cool guy to deal with.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Jul 18, 2003)

I purchase raw rattan from a supplier and make my own sticks.  It is the least expensive way that I have found to keep a good supply (I rip through sticks fast!)  The company that I go through even cuts the rattan poles to size for me...for a nominal fee...and I still stay at about half the cost per foot of any sticks on the market!  I have a gas range at home so I "stripe" and bake my sticks right in my own kitchen!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 18, 2003)

www.wdsupplies.com


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 18, 2003)

I was given a pair of sticks by an old friend of mine named Brian (buzz) smith. He was a  maharlaka(sp) kuntao person.  Excellent guy.  Anyways, these are about 3/4 the thickness of most of the sticks I have seen, and they will not break.  At least, the last 17 years of stricking them, they haven't broke.  The will spark if you strike them together, and smell like gunpowder.  They are very light and fast. I don't know exactly what the material is, or where to find it, or if it is common. He told me he got them in the Philipines while he was there.  I love these sticks, however I only have 1 left, as one got lost after an altercation in a parking lot.

Any ideas as to what this is, or where I can get more?  They have the same burn markings as most others, and a light color to the stick itself.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *I purchase raw rattan from a supplier and make my own sticks.  It is the least expensive way that I have found to keep a good supply (I rip through sticks fast!)  The company that I go through even cuts the rattan poles to size for me...for a nominal fee...and I still stay at about half the cost per foot of any sticks on the market!  I have a gas range at home so I "stripe" and bake my sticks right in my own kitchen! *



Ditto!  Frank's Cane & Rush online.  I burn some of mine too, but not in the kitchen, my wife would kill me,  i use the barbeque grill outside 

What I like about them...cheap, cheap, cheap.  variety of weights and thicknesses in a batch, we use the lighter ones for sparring, heavier ones for drills, etc. Allows me to practice burning without fear of messing up a $20 pair of sticks.

They come kinda rough so even if you don't burn them you will have to bevel the edges and sand down the nodes, or spend time that evening picking out splinters.

Andy


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *I was given a pair of sticks by an old friend of mine named Brian (buzz) smith. He was a  maharlaka(sp) kuntao person.  Excellent guy.  Anyways, these are about 3/4 the thickness of most of the sticks I have seen, and they will not break.  At least, the last 17 years of stricking them, they haven't broke.  The will spark if you strike them together, and smell like gunpowder.  They are very light and fast. I don't know exactly what the material is, or where to find it, or if it is common. He told me he got them in the Philipines while he was there.  I love these sticks, however I only have 1 left, as one got lost after an altercation in a parking lot.
> 
> Any ideas as to what this is, or where I can get more?  They have the same burn markings as most others, and a light color to the stick itself. *



Sounds like good ol' rattan with the skins left on to me.

Cthulhu


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 18, 2003)

is that what it is?
Cool

How can i get more like it?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *Hello People I just want to hear wear you get your sticks from? How much they cost and why you like them *



I get my sticks from Tim Hartman, "cannons" I like to call them.  I get them wholesale (you ask him).  I like the big sticks because you need to hit someone less often to obtain the desired effect.  I don't like "whip sticks."  They are the thin, fast ones.  My teacher, Remy Presas, would actually remove any stick from my hand if he thought it was not substantial enough.  I picked up the habit from him.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 18, 2003)

Renegade is that your site? That you put on? Hay how long to send them to detriot?

Also the people who said they bake and bbq there sticks is it real easy like cooking a hotdog or realy hard and how much do you money do you save by doing that?


----------



## chinkoobake (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *Hello People I just want to hear wear you get your sticks from? How much they cost and why you like them *




Vandecamps 
In your grocer's freezer


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 18, 2003)

what was that last one what are you talking about?

Vandecamps 
In your grocer's freezer


----------



## K Williams (Jul 18, 2003)

KIL( http://www.bloodsport.com ) makes good treated rattan sticks.

For hardwoods...Kris Cutlery, Bobs Bokkens, Boomer Bros. Batons.


----------



## K Williams (Jul 18, 2003)

I think he's talking about frozen fish sticks...


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 19, 2003)

lol very funny fish sticks


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 19, 2003)

> Sounds like good ol' rattan with the skins left on to me.



But would raw rattan spark and smell like gun powder? I worked with progressivetactics today and after a few stirkes they smelled like gun powder. 

Renegade do you have any like that for sale on your site? If so how much?





:shotgun:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 19, 2003)

It has something to do with the skins being left on the sticks.  I don't know the physical/chemical reaction that causes it.

Cthulhu


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

I have had these sticks for about 15 years, and they are in the same shape they have been since I rec'd them.  They were used when I got them, and still holding up strong. 

Now, I do use them more this and last year, then the prior 13ish.....but still.....a good pair of sticks to last 2 years, I think is pretty cool, and no tape on them!


----------



## K Williams (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *Renegade is that your site? That you put on? Hay how long to send them to detriot?
> 
> Also the people who said they bake and bbq there sticks is it real easy like cooking a hotdog or realy hard and how much do you money do you save by doing that? *



Here's Guro Jeff Finder's instructions...plus some other info.

http://members.rogers.com/badger/rattan.htm


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 23, 2003)

could i use a blow tourch to burn  the sticks to make them last longer or is the blow tourch to hot?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 23, 2003)

Adam,

I have a friend who uses a blow torch.  You just have to be careful not to leave it one spot for very long.  You'll probably mess up a few stick findinging out how much is just enough.

Andy


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 25, 2003)

how long should i leave them there any clue? thanks


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *how long should i leave them there any clue? thanks *



I prefer an open fire...never used a blowtorch, but I watched my friend do it. (don't know if this is he right way, but its what I observed).

He worked very fast, moving and rotating the stick until he got some discoloration.  You should see a little smoke coming out of the ends. The goal is heat the sticks enough to drive the oils to the skin, but not to dry them out totally or blister the skin. Then he burned the tips. They caught fire then he put them out right away.  Aftery they cooled down he rubbed thm down w/ limseed oil.

Some people say its only for decoration, but I got lucky a couple times and got some great sticks that have outlasted untreated sticks 4 to 1. I also have alot of firewood (sticks I messed up). Cthulhu can attest to their hardness. 

A good stick has a slightly different feel to it.  More of a solid "click" rather than a spongy "thud".


----------



## krys (Jul 27, 2003)

SELLING : ARNIS STICKS

MADE OF HIGH-QUALITY RATTAN

P 15 / STICK (LOWER PRICE FOR WHOLESALE)

CALL / TEXT ED AT 0919-328-5801






Check out the ARNIS STICKS at
Jennifers Store

#56 Esteban Abada St.

Loyola Heights QC

(near Katipunan /Ateneo area)





This is to support the rattan livelihood project of the Dumagat Tribe in Gabaldon,

Nueva Ecija. The Dumagats were awarded a Certificate of Ancestral Domain

on their land by the DENR. This livelihood effort is in compliance with the Dumagats Ancestral Domain Management Plan.


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 7, 2003)

I have this one pair of sticks that I bought about 10 years ago, and to this day they have no marks on them.  I have taken them to a bunch of camps and seminars, I have hit sticks with all the big boys, and there are still no marks.

I tried to buy two more pairs of the exact same stick from the same company, and they got all marked up quickly.  I seem to have the one fluke pair that will last forever.

~TT


----------



## OULobo (Aug 7, 2003)

I had a stick that I got about 6 years ago, that had a rep for shredding other sticks. It went though almost every stick in the same shipment and then worked on the next two shipments. The weird thing was that it only had one node and was pretty thick and heavy. I ended up branding the name "Fang" on it and putting it into retirement before it could eat anymore sticks or start to shred itself. Now I keep it for special occations when someone might deserve a wood shampoo.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 7, 2003)

LOL


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Sep 6, 2003)

[someone might deserve a wood shampoo. [/B][/QUOTE]  

I see you were/are a fan of the Greaseman.  I haven't heard that term in years.  "Givin' oput wood shampoo's and Kel-Lite conditioners"/


----------



## OULobo (Sep 6, 2003)

That's back when I was drinkin' martinis "bone dry" and goin with my Daddy down to meet some UGLY WOMEN!!!

I'm a West Virginian Boy, West Virginian born, West Virginia is my pride and joy. West Virginia's good enough for me.

As you can see I am quite the Greaseman fan. I had a roomate in college that grew up in DC and loved the Greaseman. He turned me on to Grease Spinelli. Been a fan ever since.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Sep 6, 2003)

There's a guy on eBay who sells tapes of Gresman bits.  He is back on the air in DC, but on a low powered AM station, and I can barely pick him up where I live.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll keep and eye out for the ebay thing. I usually just download the bits. Thanks for the heads up. LONG LIVE THE GREASEMAN.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 26, 2006)

progressivetactics said:
			
		

> I was given a pair of sticks by an old friend of mine named Brian (buzz) smith. He was a maharlaka(sp) kuntao person. Excellent guy. Anyways, these are about 3/4 the thickness of most of the sticks I have seen, and they will not break. At least, the last 17 years of stricking them, they haven't broke. The will spark if you strike them together, and smell like gunpowder. They are very light and fast. I don't know exactly what the material is, or where to find it, or if it is common. He told me he got them in the Philipines while he was there. I love these sticks, however I only have 1 left, as one got lost after an altercation in a parking lot.
> 
> Any ideas as to what this is, or where I can get more? They have the same burn markings as most others, and a light color to the stick itself.



This is Buzz,  _used to order my sticks to be shipped with a hard woods shipment from the Philippines. After having many shipments held up in  quarantine in LA  due to  the bugs and stuff that seem to follow rattan, I started ordering my stuff from Franks and  Cane and Basket Supply. The best sticks I ever got were Manau rattan  ordered from Rare Earth Hardwoods. But , alas, they were just a pain to wait for.
 To get long lasting sticks, you need to  treat them with oil and tempering.

_


----------



## silatman (Feb 28, 2006)

Do you guys prefer sticks that still have their skins on or ones that have been skinned?


----------



## ryangruhn (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm for skin,
  I think of it as a "shell" for the stick and it does provide such protection.

Gruhn


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 7, 2006)

ryangruhn said:
			
		

> I'm for skin,
> I think of it as a "shell" for the stick and it does provide such protection.
> 
> Gruhn




+1  Rattan without its skin is like a Turtle without its shell!


----------

